# OLYMPICS: Anyone else watching?? Post all Olympics stuff here.



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the Olympics.  I remember so many stand out moments:

When (winter) Peggy Flemming made it look so effortless and elegant
When Spitz was the Phelps
When Jenner was normal 
When Nadia had a theme
When (winter) Dorothy created a hair stir; long before the "Rachel"
When Mary Lou gave meaning to pint sized
When Kerri stuck that landing
When Bonnie Blair Brought it Home; again and again
Nancy (winter) and Tonya who?
Apolo Ohno; "Uno"
Hockey US takes the Soviets


YES, I'll be watching.  I just hope the gymnastics judging is fair and the competitors properly meet the age requirements!! 

POST your favorite moments...
Gripe, Whine, Cheer...do it here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love, love, love the Olympics...need to check out what's happening on my cable system as far as coverage...I'm guessing the NBC Sports (previously Versus) may have some of the trials coverage....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have two reasons that I love Olympic sport:
1. The variety of competitions - lots of different sports.
2. I cannot watch "millionaires" pretend to compete.  Even the standard salary for the unknowns today exceeds what most normal people make.  Somehow professional sports is not even entertainment for me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

sjc said:


> When Kerri stuck that landing


I was only 10 years old at the time, but I still remember watching that. That moment really stuck with me!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Home of Ashton Eaton here!!!  You're going to hear a lot about this decathalon guy from Oregon (if you haven't already).  Grew up right here in Central Oregon, U of Oregon grad (well, I'll forgive him that  ) and we're all really proud of him!!!  Very cool watching him just eat up the Trials last weekend.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a huge crush on Lolo Jones. That is all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have two reasons that I love Olympic sport:
> 1. The variety of competitions - lots of different sports.
> 2. I cannot watch "millionaires" pretend to compete. Even the standard salary for the unknowns today exceeds what most normal people make. Somehow professional sports is not even entertainment for me.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I wish the Olympics were still truly amatuer; unfortunately, many of the big name athletes have sponsors and make a very good living, although there are still the school teachers and the high school students competing...it's not as pure as it once was.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite moments are usually the "side" ones. Like the bobsled team from barbados I think? Or was it Haiti? I have a very very bad memory of such details, but I remember it was great. 
This year the women getting to compete for the first time from Saudi Arabia is a great story. 

My problem is usually that I don't get to see a lot of moments as usually events with americans are shown over others. Which I get of course living in the US, but I am more internationally oriented with sports in general. I like great stories, no matter where they come from. I will though be glued for the swimming to see what Phelps and his team mates can do. 

I am hoping for several streams or such for that reason. For large spread of coverage of many events. I don't know if I get that though, not sure how and where it will be broadcast. 

I am most interested this year in Tennis. I would love for Roger Federer to get his single gold. He'll be 31 in August, might be his last chance. 

Swimming, diving the watersports I love, Tennis, gymnastics. I am missing a lot of stuff now, just can't think of the names of the sports  .

I am not very picky. Not into basketball though. I like individual sports more I think. 

Dealing with time zone should be a little better I hope this time around. And I hope they aren't doing that horrible time delay broadcasting. Oh how I hated that. 

This is a good summer for me. Soccer, Wimbledon and then Olympics with Tennis on grass. Me happy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Home of Ashton Eaton here!!! You're going to hear a lot about this decathalon guy from Oregon (if you haven't already). Grew up right here in Central Oregon, U of Oregon grad (well, I'll forgive him that ) and we're all really proud of him!!! Very cool watching him just eat up the Trials last weekend.


What's neat is that I'm seeing Track and Field competitors at the Trials that I got to watch at the Ohio High School state meets in the past, like Jessica Beard (8th in the 400) and Gray Horn (3rd in the decathlon). Was sad not to see Brian Clay make it though.



> I wish the Olympics were still truly amatuer; unfortunately, many of the big name athletes have sponsors and make a very good living, although there are still the school teachers and the high school students competing...it's not as pure as it once was.


For sports like tennis or basketball where prize money or paychecks are substantial, I can see your point. In most sports, however, the athletes toil away in obscurity. Knowing the amount of hours required for training, I don't have a problem with elite athletes receiving money from sponsors. Without it, most of them would not be able to train to their fullest potential, let alone achieve a basic living standard or support a family. Distance runners, for example, do not reach their prime until their 30's. Often times athletes must relocate to be near the best coaches, travel to competitions, and get the best medical care to prevent and recover from injuries. It can be very costly and time consuming.

To me, it's amazing the level of performance that the human body is capable of achieving. If Nike wants to pay someone 5 or 6 figures to wear their gear, and then I as the consumer in turn am willing to pay extra $$ for their product, why not? High profile sports definitely have the advantage, though.



> I have a huge crush on Lolo Jones. That is all.


Did you see her on Jay Leno a couple nights ago? She was at the USATF meet two years ago in Des Moines when we were there for Junior Nationals with the kids. *Incredible* athlete.

I'm kicking myself for not planning a family vacation around the trials. The Olympics are definitely on my bucket list. They are the epitome of humankind coming together in fair competition. They are the testing of dedication and desire to their fullest. For awhile, they help us forget about crime and wars and our own problems and believe in what is possible, what is pure and what is ideal.

Here's a little video to get everyone in the mood:


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to agree with it being better when it was "just average persons" competing; but like anything else: money talks.

I have to clear out some of the junk out of my DVR to make room for the events I miss. Watching the trials right now.

One of my fondest memories was watching Peggy Flemming: I was awestruck by her grace and elegance; not to mention, the classiness of her costume; unlike the crappy over the top stuff which is is worn today.

I recently threw away my Bruce Wheaties Box among others: How much can you save.

I forgot to recall the infamous diving board incident when Greg Luganis hit his head.

VOLLEYBALL: I wish I could play like they do. I watch with my jaw hanging. Vicious; I love it.

*spotsmom OREGON:* I'll be rooting for your homey!! We have a female swimmer Elizabeth Biesel; who competed in 4 separate events in Beijing @ 16 and still in high school; last night she qualified for the 400 individual medley once again.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love and adore all things Olympics. Far too many memories to list, but I was lucky enough to go some events at the LA Olympics. So wonderful.

Btw, for you Hugh Bonneville (Downton Abbey) fans, there's a new comedy series on BBC America about the Olympic planning called "Twenty Twelve". I think it premieres tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> For sports like tennis or basketball where prize money or paychecks are substantial, I can see your point. In most sports, however, the athletes toil away in obscurity. Knowing the amount of hours required for training, I don't have a problem with elite athletes receiving money from sponsors. Without it, most of them would not be able to train to their fullest potential, let alone achieve a basic living standard or support a family. Distance runners, for example, do not reach their prime until their 30's. Often times athletes must relocate to be near the best coaches, travel to competitions, and get the best medical care to prevent and recover from injuries. It can be very costly and time consuming.


Having been involved in the running community in one form or another since high school, long before there was any money for the athletes, I understand what's involed and I don't begrudge anyone any money they get. But it has changed those sports where the money flows. And I think it creates an uneven playing field in some cases. But it is what it is and I still love the Olympics.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear you.  I will watch regardless.  I do think there is a bit of an uneven playing field too.  BUT...that won't keep me from watching and DVR'ing.  Can't wait for opening ceremonies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am getting all the devices ready and signing in to my provider for streaming. Unfortunately there is no app I can find for Fire. Its on Google play, but I can't find it to put on the fire. 

Here is a listing of the different channels they will show certain sports.



> NBC will broadcast 272.5 hours of London Olympic coverage over 17 days for the most extensive coverage ever provided by an Olympic broadcast network. Swimming -- including Michael Phelps' quest to become the most decorated Olympian ever -- track and field, gymnastics, diving, and beach volleyball, among other sports, will serve as the centerpieces of NBC's coverage, which begins with the Opening Ceremony at 7:30 p.m. ET/PT on Friday, July 27.
> 
> NBCSports Network will serve as the home to U.S. team sports, with 292.5 hours of total coverage from 2012 London Olympics this summer, including 257.5 hours of original programming - the most-ever for an Olympic cable network. Coverage will begin on Wednesday, July 25, at 11:30 a.m. ET, two days before the Opening Ceremony, when Team USA takes on France in women's soccer. NBC Sports Network coverage, originating from Olympic Park in London, will air up to 20 medal rounds and 22 Olympic sports, including Team USA basketball, women's soccer and field hockey
> 
> ...


One thing I haven't been able to find out is if they are showing some stuff time delayed or not. I prefer all live as with doing streaming and watching TV, there is no way to stay away from results. Plus you can't go anywhere online with news if you have to wait to watch something.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to be watching as much as I can.  The Olympics were always a big deal in my house growing up.  We'd watch as a family when I was younger.  I remain a fan of both Winter and Summer versions.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I love watching the Olympics.  It's exhilarating.  I get more of a rush of happiness and greater crush of defeat when we (country of choice) do well/get smited.  I remember the last summer Olympics...  My friend and I were watching the swimming events and watching Phelps win.  When he had that photo-finish to take the gold, we leaped off the couch hooting and hollering, chest bumps, high fives, and all kinds of loud noises.  The tension watching him come down the home-stretch was just incredible.

I watch football, and basketball to a lesser extent...  But, I rarely RARELY get that kind of reaction when watching those sports.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

We will be watching here.  Even after it is over.  Just upgraded one of the DVRs to 2TB of storage.  If that starts to fill up, we will upgrade another one.

We have an opening ceremonies party for every one.  This year we will be serving Newcastle Brown Ale from mini-kegs and fish & chips from the pub up the street.  Still have to figure out what else to have.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got the new issue of Sports Illustrated in the Mail today.  Olympic Sneak Peak Issue...

I can't wait~~

Anyone else think security is a problem?  My local news channel keeps broadcasting all sorts of worries.  I'm confident that it will be well handled... expensive, but well handled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The seecurity guards are threatening to strike, according to this evening's news.  The British military have been deployed to support...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I hope they get that all sorted out soon, security stuff that is. I want everyone to be as safe as possible. 

Sad news in tennis, Rafael Nadal pulled out of the Olympics and so will not defend his gold medal from 4 years ago. That must be quite a serious injury for him to miss out on such an important event.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm really psyched that Oscar Pistorius is going to be there, even if in a rather limited role.  But either way I will be glued for all twelve days.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I love it all and will be watching every second I can.  SJC, you really picked all of my favorite memories, too!  I would add watching Greg Louganis swim and going back a little further in gymnastics to Cathy Rigby.

BTW, Atunah, it was the Jamaican bobsled team (basis for the movie Cool Runnings, I think).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of interesting stories for this years Olympics

http://www.newser.com/story/150549/runner-with-no-country-can-compete-at-olympics.html

http://www.newser.com/story/150408/malaysian-is-most-pregnant-olympian-ever.html

and this one made me laugh  oops
http://www.newser.com/story/150440/olympic-torch-bearer-gets-unfortunate-tattoo.html


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My son LOVES Cool Running.

Cathy Rigby: How could I forget?!! OMG...such talent.

I remember the Nadia's theme song being played so much on the radio that it got sickening.
I remember the good looking Bruce Jenner. What the heck are people thinking when they elect for all this surgery? Though, to his credit; I understand that it was surgical mishap. The worst is Priscilla Presley. I could barely watch when she was on DWTS...ughhh.

OK...back to security. It's going to be tough. Look at the tragedy in the movie theater (God Help those families)...who knows. You never know. I pray that it goes off without a hitch. It's definitely got a lot of people worried. It is no small task. I'm sure it takes months and months (and then some) of planning and sophistication. I can't imagine all that goes into it.

I can't even fathom the expertise and the expense of maintaining such a venue. Here is what I read today:
http://sports.ndtv.com/olympics-2012/news/item/186644-uk-committee-concerned-about-olympic-security-cost


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> The worst is Priscilla Presley.


Two words: Kenny Rogers.....

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two words: Kenny Rogers.....
> 
> Betsy


OK: Joan Rivers + Kenny Rogers = Priscilla Presley


----------



## Mike Player (Jun 13, 2012)

Any advice on how to watch the Olympics without cable? I ditched my cable service and watch all my "TV" online. I don't have a box converter for regular TV either. From what I can tell, my only option is to pay cable a subscription fee for one year or two and watch online with NBC - and that's not worth it to me. I was hoping anybody knew if there were free online options. I figure I'll just visit youtube...thoughts  ?


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll definitely be watching    Finally something other than reruns  

I hope the equestrian coverage is good this year


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't watch every event, but check it out every once in a while.  My little tradition is to watch the opening and closing ceremonies, but unfortunately I have to miss them for the first time this year.  A friend of mine and I are going to be in an airplane going across...the Atlantic Ocean.  The closest I would be to the Olympics would be when we spend 2 hours at Heathrow before we catch our flight to Scotland and again on our way back to the States.  I might be able to watch some of it as we go around Scotland...

I guess I can buy myself a souvenir...while we bolt across Heathrow to our connecting flights. 

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike Player said:


> Any advice on how to watch the Olympics without cable? I ditched my cable service and watch all my "TV" online. I don't have a box converter for regular TV either. From what I can tell, my only option is to pay cable a subscription fee for one year or two and watch online with NBC - and that's not worth it to me. I was hoping anybody knew if there were free online options. I figure I'll just visit youtube...thoughts  ?


Surely buying one converter box for access to broadcast tv would be cheaper than paying for a cable subscription fee?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, after some more searching for news about a fire olympic app, I found out that Fire users are left out in the cold, on purpose. Only devices that can get into google play can get the app. Hmpf. 

So my hubby has a ipad laying around he doesn't use. They gave him the new one, what is it 3, but he still uses his 2, as he got everything set up for work. So it has just been sitting there for now. I guess I'll have to figure out how to operate that thing.  

At least there is an app for it. Have to wait for hubby though so I can get into the app store. Then I'll try it out. Will be easier to hold than my netbook. 

The opening ceremony will be time delayed and there will be no online streaming of it on the site. I guess they need to make sure out eyeballs are there to watch all the wonderful commercials.


----------



## Lanesy (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the GB football team in action tonight. Despite being outclassed by a very talented Brazil team, I feel GB are still one of the teams in contention for a medal.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I got the app working on the ipad and I am just checking out how it streams. Soccer on right now (Spain/Japan) and also you can watch the women gymnastics team training. I can't believe how good soccer looks, very smooth for a stream. It is very very sharp. 
The gym training was a bit more choppy. I hate thought that you have to watch a commercial before the streaming starts and then once it starts, there is a permanent ad banner on the bottom of the screen. But it will be good for those days when there is more than one thing I want to watch, since a lot of stuff will be on simultaneously.

Only thing I am still not clear on is if NBC is showing some stuff on time delay and what. If I sit there and stream and watch TV at the same time, I might get confused. I need a flow chart.   

So far so good with the app. And yes, you have to sign in with your TV provider, there is a pretty large list of them. 

As to watching a stream without the proper channels, I am not sure if there will be much out there. I sometimes have to watch tennis on some streams from the net when its not on TV, but they are usually bad quality and you have to be careful which one you pick. But I am betting that NBC will be tracking those down. Lots of money involved in the olympics. 

I think Betsy has a good idea to get a converter box and just pick up NBC. You won't get the other channels they broadcast on, but you'll get some.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Not yet, but will be watching most of the games. Normally I don't watch much tv except selective shows and news. The proof: I have antenna tv and no cable or dish. I do have netflix that I rarely use.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Yup - I'm with ya... Love the Olympics!!  

Just finished reading the new Time mag about the summer games. Interesting article about the Chinese competitors... it's a job for them, not a passion. And they start training at around 10 years old! I think that's as bad as the professional athletes. Doesn't seem to be a level playing field. I really liked the quote that goes something like this... "the Olympics are like war but without the fighting."

I try to make an event out of things (yea, I lead a dull life) - got up to watch Prince William & Katherine's wedding and had fresh made scones (clotted cream couldn't be found in time). But British food isn't all that great, so we'll just be loud and enthusiastic in our cheering of Team USA.

I also enjoy learning about odd parts of the Olympics... like how the horses make it to the games from all around the world. That turned out to be VERY interesting and added depth and understanding to all that goes into all the different events.

Hearing the underdog stories is always so heartwarming. We will be cheering for the woman from Afghanistan who is 8 mo. pregnant and competing in one of the shooting events.

I think think the Olympics is a wonderful way to bring the world a little closer together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For an overall schedule of what is happening when, here's a good page:
http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/

For any event, you can tap on a the highlight bar for a particular day and see what happened/is scheduled on that day. (For US fans--it's "football" not "soccer" on the list. )

And here's where NBC will tell you what event is on what channel on your local TV. You put in your zip code and select your service provider:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/get-local/tvlistings.html

You can view coverage by date/time or by event and you can sign up for alerts for when an event is going to start.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So I got the app working on the ipad and I am just checking out how it streams.


Atunah, I'm not sure when you downloaded the app; there's an update dated today that is supposed to improve performance.

Check for updates in the App Store app....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah, I'm not sure when you downloaded the app; there's an update dated today that is supposed to improve performance.
> 
> Check for updates in the App Store app....
> 
> Betsy


I just got it earlier today, so I think its the updated one. But I'll check on that later.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I cleared out my DVR of everything from Greys Anatomy to Betty White:  
I Have as much taping as my DVR will allow ahead of time.  I can't wait.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel like a 3 year old waiting for Christmas!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

sebat said:


> I feel like a 3 year old waiting for Christmas!


It IS exciting, isn't it?

Our family will be watching all the track and field coverage we can, but I do love watching the other events that are only shown on TV occasionally.

P.S. Thanks for the link to the schedule, Betsy! I was about to ask where T&F is, but it's under 'Athletics'.


----------



## Sebastian Michael (Jun 18, 2012)

giddy with excitement and really, genuinely, looking forward to it. my only gripe is the level of corporate coercion. so i'm getting this out of the way now, the better then to enjoy the games, i hope...

http://sebastianmichaelon.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/wear-charity-t-shirts-and-ask-for.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I will be watching starting today. It feels good to see those beautiful healthy people full of energy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess the opening ceremony has begun, but we can't watch it in the US until later this evening on NBC. I guess prime time makes more bucks for advertising and more people are home. I guess I better set the DVR.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

In this day of international events being shared so easily via all these online communities and DVRs for those who might miss it live, you'd think a network wouldn't be stupid enough to keep an entire country on a three hour tape delay.  Good job NBC, we're starting this celebration and unification of the world on the right foot.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, looks like we in the US are the only ones time delayed.  . I been going through this for years hear with Tennis. Up until this year NBC time delayed the finals for Wimbledon if you can believe it. Thankfully ESPN took over and it was live. Imagine if they time delayed the super bowl here in the US, riots.  

They could have done both. Show it live and then repeat it again in prime time. Heck, they could have used one of their many other channels to show the live broadcast, like the one specific for basketball or soccer, so as not to interrupt the most important afternoon programming on NBC. 

Its shameful I think to have this in 2012. Especially since they won't even allow the live streaming on their own app. 

And isn't Ryan Seacrest going to be on our broadcast? Will there be annoying Bob Costas? Will they sit around a table babbling before going to the actual ceremony? And how many darn commercials will we have to suffer through.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Atunah said:


> And how many darn commercials will we have to suffer through.


Since they delayed it already I may as well delay it another hour or so and then TIVO through the commercials.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm hoping to get to see the synchronized swimming, since this is the only time I know of to watch it other than renting old Esther Williams movies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am cracking up at the "cast" description of my TV guide (Uverse).

It says:

Ryan Seacrest, Bob Costas, Queen Elizabeth II, Tom Brokaw.

Esteemed company indeed.




Scheherazade said:


> Since they delayed it already I may as well delay it another hour or so and then TIVO through the commercials.


That is exactly what I am planning. At this point, whats the different if I time shift another half hour or such.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am cracking up at the "cast" description of my TV guide (Uverse).
> 
> It says:
> 
> ...


ROFL!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And I just had to switch away from the news channels. They were about to basically give a run down of the opening ceremony.
This is why time shifting something like this doesn't work. It ruins the experience and it ruins the awe of it. 

NBC is off to a great start /sarcasm  

They are going to time delay all of Phelps swims too for prime time, aren't they.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> And I just had to switch away from the news channels. They were about to basically give a run down of the opening ceremony.


this when I hold my hands over my ears and hum....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud. Babble babble babble. First Bob Costas's new wig scares the heck out of me, then I have to listen to Matt Lauer and now I get to "enjoy" Ryan Seacrest talking about Justin Bieber with some giggle cute gymnastic girls. 

I need more wine............


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who feels like I'm watching something on Youtube in 240p whenever they show a group shot of the dancing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had dozed off during the evening news so I slept through a lot of the blah-blah-blah before things started happening and have been enjoying the actual ceremonies.  I did think I was in the middle of a Dr Who episode when the rings started coming into the stadium....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Useless commentators aside, I liked the opening ceremonies. . .picked up a lot of allusions to British arts and literature.  Ed laughed out loud at Rowan Atkinson's 'performance' with the orchestra.   They're parading the nations now which is only marginally interesting to me. . .hence my resorting to the Internet. 

Does anyone know if there'll be any place on line where they'll just show the ceremonies whole without all the commercial interupions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Useless commentators aside, I liked the opening ceremonies. . .picked up a lot of allusions to British arts and literature. Ed laughed out loud at Rowan Atkinson's 'performance' with the orchestra.  They're parading the nations now which is only marginally interesting to me. . .hence my resorting to the Internet.
> 
> Does anyone know if there'll be any place on line where they'll just show the ceremonies whole without all the commercial interupions?


We liked Atkinson's performance too, especially the film clip from "Chariots of Fire."  And the appearance of the MINI in the opening ceremonies.

I would guess it will be on the web eventually....

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I watched the whole of the opening ceremony - completely commercial free as it's on the BBC.  

It didn't finish till after 12:30am which sort of explains while I'm still up at 2:40am.  *yawns*

I don't think it was quite as spectacular as Beijing, but it was an interesting idea to portray a history of Britain. I do feel some of it may have been lost on an international audience though.

The highlight for me was without a doubt James Bond and HM The Queen parachuting out of the helicopter .... 

I also liked Rowan Atkinson's Chariots of Fire 'performance' and I thought it was a nice touch to give the honour of lighting the flame to the kids. And what a spectacular thing that flower contraption was too - probably one of the most innovative I can remember seeing.

Must go to sleep now - I'm going to be fit for nothing in the morning....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought the whole thing was incredible, I floved it. And I also love the flag carrying going on. I have always loved that part of it. I always try to memorize all the countries. I love all the stories, all the small countries. And their smiles are so big. 
I just love everything about it. I did need some wine enforcements to deal with Lauer.  

Bob Costas drives me nuts more though. I have to deal with him during certain tennis tournaments. Lots of wine helps.  

I am curious who is going to carry the spanish flag, now that Rafael Nadal pulled out. He was suppose to carry it. 

I hate the commercial breaks and how they have to speed up the countries they missed during. Which I don't get at all since we are watching a time delay. They could just show the whole thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I love the teams coming in.  We always watch, though hubby was pooped and went to bed a few minutes ago.

I'm good since I took a nap before hand...

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been watching all that's been on since 7:30 on my dvr (zapped through commercials).  Watching parade of nations now.

Did I miss something?  Has Paul McCartney performed yet?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Someone posted on facebook that Paul McCartney would be on later.  I'm still watching the parade of nations.  Am up to Central African Republic and Chad.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

This is the live feed online:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/liveextra/

You have to sign up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I watched the whole of the opening ceremony - completely commercial free as it's on the BBC.
> 
> It didn't finish till after 12:30am which sort of explains while I'm still up at 2:40am. *yawns*
> 
> ...


No spoilers, Linda! We're still parading nations and only up to Palau! 

And, don't worry about being tired tomorrow. . . I'm guessing the whole country will be the same!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I've been watching all that's been on since 7:30 on my dvr (zapped through commercials). Watching parade of nations now.
> 
> Did I miss something? Has Paul McCartney performed yet?


11:03, Paul McCartney has not performed yet...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does anyone know if there'll be any place on line where they'll just show the ceremonies whole without all the commercial interupions?





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would guess it will be on the web eventually....


I read that only bits and pieces will be on the web... some sort of rights restrictions prevent the whole thing from being posted. (No doubt somebody will do it anyway, but I imagine it will be taken down once the rights holders hear about it.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Patricia said:
 

> This is the live feed online:
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/liveextra/
> 
> You have to sign up.


Unfortunately that only works if you have cable or some other TV provider, in which case you're probably watching it on TV anyway. There's no way to just "sign up" to watch online if you don't have a TV.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Just turned it on in time to catch the rings thing. Very neat!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No spoilers, Linda! We're still parading nations and only up to Palau!


Oh, wow! I'm sorry! I had no idea you wouldn't be watching it live...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope. . . .they recorded it and showed it during "prime time".  I mean, if it started at 7 ish your time, that would be the middle of a Friday afternoon here -- or earlier on the other side of the country, and people would have been at work and not able to watch. Which is important as the TV networks sell advertising spots for millions so they've got to guarantee eyeballs.  It's annoying.  Though, honestly, for these opening ceremonies, it's not that big a deal as it's not an actual event.  And, in fact, I was turning into a pumpkin by 11 so I'll watch the rest sometime today.  Went to bed right after the US came in.

The BEST thing about the games in the US or Canada is that the time zone offset isn't so much so we get a lot more actually LIVE.  And many of the events on the weekends are actually shown live on one of the minor affiliated networks. . . . . .but the big stuff is always recorded and shown during the evenings.

The radio stations all have this thing they do when reporting -- sort of an alarm signal that makes an obnoxious noise and they say they're going to give results for the next 2 minutes so turn down the sound if you don't want to know. So, that's nice and all, but if the race or game or whatever is already over, I'm not usually hugely interested in watching the whole thing.  I mean, if it's not happening NOW, my yelling at the TV will not be the butterfly wing that helps them win.  

Of course with some sports it's nice to just watch the quality of the performance, and with the judged stuff you can still complain that the judges are idiots.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Oh, wow! I'm sorry! I had no idea you wouldn't be watching it live...


Well, by the time you posted, here on the US east coast, I'd already seen all the stuff you mentioned except the actual lighting ceremony. Which you didn't really give much away. I did like the "cauldron." Very cool. Going to show it to hubby this morning--he crashed at about Fiji in the parade...

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well:  Everything from Mr. Bean to 007.  LOVED the cauldron.  Chariots of Fire.  The Queen is a hoot.  The flag carrying is always a favorite.  I guess we all have a much better understanding of British history.  I was impressed.  Liked it; but loved Beijing.  

STILL:  My eyes are glued; got about 4 hours sleep.  DVR cranking away as well.

I am excited.  I love the pageantry of the costumes.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got to say... that's how you do an Olympic torch.  I quite enjoyed all of it save for the really odd dance/rave with the two random people talking to each other on the phone through different generations thing.  But I loved the flag walk and how they were able to include Muhammad Ali, then how they had more than one torch bearer light the torch which was physically put together by members of every country using bronze petals that represented every athlete there... then the fireworks and the Pink Floyd song.  It kind of made me patriotic for Great Britain, like a proud sibling or something.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto:

It's been reported that the fireworks kept Michael Phelps awake.  His whole reason for not partaking in the opening ceremonies was for him to get a sufficient amount of sleep for the first swim event.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh look, another reason I need to find an online streaming option that doesn't involve NBC. This is the sort of stuff I was afraid of when I heard they were doing it on a 3 hour delay.

http://deadspin.com/5929778/heres-the-opening-ceremony-tribute-to-terrorism-victims-nbc-doesnt-want-you-to-see

Sadly the quality of the recording isn't that great... but the darker parts of what aired on NBC seriously looked just as bad.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow. I am totally disgusted at NBC for cutting out that segment. What the heck. 

They totally ruined the whole thing. First by time delaying, then by babbling over with stupid comments by Lauer and Meredith, now this. I thought Lauer and Meredith were incredibly rude at times. 

I am going to have to find an online clip of the lighting of the Torch, I think I passed out somewhere during or after "Hey Jude".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see the torch lighting on the app on the iPad, Atunah...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Feedback to NBC about the Olympics should be sent here:
[email protected]


Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooo nice.  I've just been sending them sarcastic tweets ><


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can see the torch lighting on the app on the iPad, Atunah...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks . I didn't even think about that. I guess I am a bit weary going on the app and their website, since so much stuff is only going to be shown time delayed on TV. This is going to be confusing trying not to get spoiled. Hmpf


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

US women's soccer/football game vs Columbia starting now on NBC Universal Sports...

Betsy


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I loved the Opening Ceremony. Made me proud to be British


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved the opening ceremonies. Made me proud to, er, speak English.  There were several quite moving moments.

My favorite Olympic moment today.

Between events, one of the hosts on one of the cable channels asked this question:

"In which Olympic sport are the participants required to wear electronic socks?"

*Possible answers:
*Track and Field
Synchronized Swimming
Taekwando
Gymnastics

I think they said


Spoiler



67% answered "Track and Field" and only 20% gave the correct answer, Taekwando. Then the host said, "Those of you who answered "Synchronized Swimming," please stop watching now


. 

Betsy
(for new folk, move your cursor over the blacked out parts to read, or tap on it if you are using a touchscreen device.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Second favorite Olympic moment today.  Watching the women's volleyball.

Me: "Wait--we have a volleyball player named Destiny Hooker?"


(Actually, my favorite moment was watching the soccer match.  Those women play sooo well.)

Betsy


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

There was an Awkward moment during the ladies football.
The North Korean team stormed off the pitch because the organIsers displayed the South Korean flag by mistake, Oops.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Don't you guys in the US get online access to the BBC? Much of the coverage should be there, commercial-free. Try BBC.com or BBC.co.uk

Joe

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't mess with Italian girls if they have a sword handy... !
Gold, silver and bronze at the same time... WOW!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steeplechasing said:


> Don't you guys in the US get online access to the BBC? Much of the coverage should be there, commercial-free. Try BBC.com or BBC.co.uk
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


We have BBC on cable, in some cases, but as NBC has exclusive rights in the US, I'm doubt we can get it on TV. I'll check the Web.

Betsy


----------



## Sebastian Michael (Jun 18, 2012)

Scheherazade said:


> Oh look, another reason I need to find an online streaming option that doesn't involve NBC. This is the sort of stuff I was afraid of when I heard they were doing it on a 3 hour delay.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/5929778/heres-the-opening-ceremony-tribute-to-terrorism-victims-nbc-doesnt-want-you-to-see
> 
> Sadly the quality of the recording isn't that great... but the darker parts of what aired on NBC seriously looked just as bad.


This - from a British, London, artistic and even just baseline human perspective - is an absolute outrage. Apart from the insult to those honoured, what takes my breath away is the supreme arrogance with which NBC 'explained' their censorship: "Our program is tailored for the U.S. television audience. It's a credit to [opening ceremony producer] Danny Boyle that it required so little editing." This sort of patronising, self-obsessed cant is why we often despair at our American friends...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/28/nbc-victims-tribute_n_1713527.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HP%2FEntertainment+%28Entertainment+on+The+Huffington+Post%29


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Steeplechasing said:


> Don't you guys in the US get online access to the BBC? Much of the coverage should be there, commercial-free. Try BBC.com or BBC.co.uk
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


If you mean on the iPlayer, the content is blocked for us unless we use a virtual IP address that tricks it into thinking we're on your side of the pond. I think there may be a way for us to legitimately use it for a monthly fee through certain services, but not even sure on that.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sebastian Michael said:


> This - from a British, London, artistic and even just baseline human perspective - is an absolute outrage. Apart from the insult to those honoured, what takes my breath away is the supreme arrogance with which NBC 'explained' their censorship: "Our program is tailored for the U.S. television audience. It's a credit to [opening ceremony producer] Danny Boyle that it required so little editing." This sort of patronising, self-obsessed cant is why we often despair at our American friends...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/28/nbc-victims-tribute_n_1713527.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HP%2FEntertainment+%28Entertainment+on+The+Huffington+Post%29


I'm pretty sure you all watched our 9/11 tributes when we held the Olympics. At least when I thought maybe they did it to take a stand against the International Olympic Committee refusing a moment of silence for the 40th anniversary of the 1972 games' attacks I could stomach it a bit more. But they even cut away from Bob Costas when he tried to give them a few moments of silence.

I think everyone messed up here a bit, London for not acknowledging other attacks in the rest of the world, NBC for completely cutting the tribute and even cutting away from Bob Costas when he tried to give to give a moment of silence for the Munich Massacre, and the IOC for refusing to allow the moment of silence to be official because it "might upset the Arab community."


----------



## Sebastian Michael (Jun 18, 2012)

Scheherazade said:


> I think everyone messed up here a bit, London for not acknowledging other attacks in the rest of the world, NBC for completely cutting the tribute and even cutting away from Bob Costas when he tried to give to give a moment of silence for the Munich Massacre, and the IOC for refusing to allow the moment of silence to be official because it "might upset the Arab community."


It would be really interesting to know what NBC would have done if there had been a minute's silence for Munich. Going by their level of sensitivity and insight, they would probably have replaced it with a trailer for one of their network's new comedy series...

This is how I've tried to communicate to them (and whoever else is interested) how this comes across to us:

http://sebastianmichaelon.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/open-letter-to-nbc.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Steeplechasing said:


> Don't you guys in the US get online access to the BBC? Much of the coverage should be there, commercial-free. Try BBC.com or BBC.co.uk
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


BBC1 has cancelled practically all of its regular programing so that it can show the Olympics pretty much 24/7. I know that this is a big occasion, but can't help thinking that's rather too much. Maybe they should change their name to OTT1.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoops, just found this thread, but yay for Olympics talk!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Count me among other fans of the Olympics, both winter and summer. I am old enough that I remember all of the athletes who have already been mentioned here.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sebastian Michael said:


> It would be really interesting to know what NBC would have done if there had been a minute's silence for Munich. Going by their level of sensitivity and insight, they would probably have replaced it with a trailer for one of their network's new comedy series...
> 
> This is how I've tried to communicate to them (and whoever else is interested) how this comes across to us:
> 
> http://sebastianmichaelon.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/open-letter-to-nbc.html


Well, Bob Costas (who is hosting the NBC coverage) -did- try to do his own moments of silence for them. NBC cut away almost immediately, but they did let him have his say about it at least.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

love the olympics.  love swimming and track.  Sorry the boys got the silver in the relay.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

folly said:


> love the olympics. love swimming and track. Sorry the boys got the silver in the relay.


Please, please, please don't spoil events. Ugh.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

folly said:


> love the olympics. love swimming and track. Sorry the boys got the silver in the relay.


It kills me when people say they "lost." Um, hello, silver ain't exactly bad. (And I was glad Phelps said essentially that in the post-race interview.)

Been watching women's gymnastics. Gabby is really fantastic, and Aly's floor routine was exceptional.

_Update after seeing Monique's post:
Hm, I haven't read the entire thread. Do we have any ideas about how to prevent spoilers? Yes we can put spoiler tags around things, but that doesn't work for email... Or do we need to operate on some sort of 12-hr or 24-hr rule? (Or am I over thinking this, lol?)_


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> _Update after seeing Monique's post:
> Hm, I haven't read the entire thread. Do we have any ideas about how to prevent spoilers? Yes we can put spoiler tags around things, but that doesn't work for email... Or do we need to operate on some sort of 12-hr or 24-hr rule? (Or am I over thinking this, lol?)_


Either or both. I'm so bummed at seeing that post. I was really looking forward to watching that race.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aww, sorry 'bout that... Well, I'm sure we can take some steps to avoid spoilers -- and I definitely will (probably copying my technique from the SYTYCD thread) -- but sometimes part of the fun is real-time reaction too. Maybe you could avoid reading this thread (and its emails) until after you've watched the events you're excited about.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

UPDATE:
I am sleep deprived.  Stayed up til the wee hours watching the mens gymnastics.  NBC is disappointing me.  I am struggling with the time lapse.  I know I have DVR'd most everything (OK everything) but I like watching things live and it's tough not to be able to do that.  Then there is the media and spoilers.  So, I haven't been hopping on the computer and these boards to avoid the Olympics coverage.
EVENTS:  I will say that I jump out of my skin watching the landings in gymnastics.  Volleyball LOVED it. Swim; goes without saying. I'm fixated.  I'm in my glory; just wish it were live for me; or should I say:  20 minutes behind live just to skip commercials.

SPOILERS:  SOME CAN'T SEE BLACKOUTS; COMES THROUGH AS TEXT:  JUST OFFER A ROUND ABOUT OPINION AND DON'T MENTION NAMES WITH THE MEDAL PLACEMENT.  BE AWARE AND CONSIDERATE OF THE TIME DIFFERENCES; WORK SCHEDULES.  SOME MAY NOT SEE WHAT YOU SEE FOR SOME TIME LATER; SO BE A BIT VAGUE. HARD BECAUSE WE ARE ALL EXCITED AND LOVE BEING A PART OF THIS JOINT WORLDWIDE ADVENTURE.  APPRECIATE YOUR CONSIDERATION:  THANKS.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think asking for spoilers is asking too much, but maybe I should just avoid this thread altogether.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think it's too much to ask -- I certainly wasn't trying to say that -- but I do think it's going to be hard (given the way KB updates come through) to guarantee that nothing will slip by. That's all.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got spoiled on the relay by a stoopid news caster. This time delay stuff just isn't working. I tried to stream the stuff live, but then my streams suddenly died, so I needed to watch later. Then everywhere on tv, internet they babble on and on about who got what before the evening broadcast is even started. 

I do think for that reason, we shouldn't have any spoilers in here. Or at least in tags. Many people have no choice but to wait for the time delay broadcast and then its just ruined. 

I had that happen to me when NBC still covered Wimbledon and they time delayed the final. The final for crying out loud and bam, there was a scroll banner on TV with the result. All I was trying to do was set the recording.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Monique said:


> I don't think asking for spoilers is asking too much, but maybe I should just avoid this thread altogether.


Don't: We love having everyone here. It is a joining of cultures melding together for the love of sports.
PLEASE try to be general in responses if spoilers aren't quite working. I'm despising the time difference as well. It is what it is. Proves that technology; though advanced could still use improvement.

Though diverse as we are: We are all on one team so to speak; our respect for this forum and the love of the games. Let's make the most of it and enjoy sharing this adventure from all over the globe. I love it.

What is your favorite event?
What is your favorite Olympic moment from your past?

I am so impressed by the strength and vitality these athletes have. I am in awe (and a bit jealous...he he he).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah the time delay throws an extra bugger in there.

Spoiler tags - check!

Also, what I've been doing in the SYTYCD thread to help avoid spoilers is posting something like, "Hey, here's what I thought about the men's 400m swim relay..." and then afterward I go back and modify that same post with more details (because modified messages don't get updated via email). And even in modified messages you can use spoilers tags or avoid names/countries.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yeah the time delay throws an extra bugger in there.
> 
> Spoiler tags - check!
> 
> Also, what I've been doing in the SYTYCD thread to help avoid spoilers is posting something like, "Hey, here's what I thought about the men's 400m swim relay..." and then afterward I go back and modify that same post with more details (because modified messages don't get updated via email). And even in modified messages you can use spoilers tags or avoid names/countries.


Agreed: Hang tight...we are all in this together!! ENJOY!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The time delay was the stupidest decision ever.  It's not like it was a few games ago when people wouldn't know what was happening half the world away without the media to tell them.  Information moves faster than the media does now.  And I personally have a lot of friends in the UK that I'd love to share the games with, but it's hard when the events are airing at so many different times.  I just hope CBS gets the games next time, they tend to do a much better job covering events like this.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

We got up early to watch the racewalking segment on the Today show. It was cute, but I wish they'd spent more time on the athletes, how they train and the kinds of times they're racing, to give it some perspective. A man racewalking the 20K (12.1 miles) at the Olympic level can be doing a pace of 6:22 per mile. Walking. There are just two distances for men at the Olympics in this event - the 20K and the 50K (which is longer than a marathon). Women only contest the 20K.

When the athletes get fatigued, it's not uncommon to break form. If the walker collects three red cards, they can be disqualified.

Here's a video of America's #1 racewalker, Trevor Barron, now 20 years old, which is extremely young to be a competitive international level distance athlete. Trevor overcame epilepsy and brain surgery along the way. He's also a very smart kid.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Not watching.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been reading the discussion on spoilers, and I think y'all have it pretty well sorted out, but here's my .02 worth.



Kristan Hoffman said:


> Also, what I've been doing in the SYTYCD thread to help avoid spoilers is posting something like, "Hey, here's what I thought about the men's 400m swim relay..." and then afterward I go back and modify that same post with more details (because modified messages don't get updated via email). And even in modified messages you can use spoilers tags or avoid names/countries.


I think Kristin's method is a reasonable alternative. (Though it's unclear to me why she's been posting in the SYTYCD thread about the men's 400m swim relay. ) I avoided the thread last night until I caught up in the wee hours of the morning.

I think the Olympic fans here need to be able to share excitement or disappointment at results, not just in general discussion of the games. An alternative would be to have a "results" discussion thread and a general thread, but I think that would be unwieldy and I'd prefer not to have to track two threads.  People would end up posting in both threads. Waiting to allow more time for others to view isn't necessarily feasible as we have an international membership.

So, I'd say, please use spoiler tags. For those who don't know, you can click on the SP (spoiler) icon, fourth from the right, next to the musical note, and type the text in between the tags which will look like this: [spoiler][/spoiler]. OR, type your text, highlight it and then tap on the SP icon. When you hit post, this puts a black bar across the text that can then be read by moving the mouse over it or by tapping it if you're on a touchscreen device.

Kristin's method will work for the majority of our members. So, if you want to discuss a result:
• Create your post without mentioning results and post it. Then
• Click on the "Modify this post" link to modify it and add your results comments using spoiler block.
• Save post.

If spoiler block doesn't work for you, let me know how you're viewing our forum, I'd like to see if there are any options we can suggest.

Betsy


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Good:


Spoiler



I learnt how to create spoiler


. We are on pacific time, so nothing is really live. But enjoy swimming and volley ball (waiting for track and field) and like USA to add some more medals. But I enjoy all the athletes who have put lot of efforts.

I am bit disappointed with the way NBC reports.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

After been sick of hearing about the Olympics since London actually won the bid, i still watched the opening ceremony. I thought it was really good, much better than i thought. I remember how grand the Beijing opener was so i didn't think we'd pull anything off that great, but i think it was practically perfect for Britain  

Although McCartney was rubbish. And the Queen looked so bored so i wasn't impressed with her. But the spoof thing with James Bond was good. 

Danny Boyle did good.  

As far as the events go, i love tennis so i'm trying to watch that when i can. And i watched some womens weight-lifting today which was strangely intriguing, i like that there's stuff on that i would never normally get to watch. 

Team GB!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gonna update this post with a comment about men's gymnastics finals...

* * * * *

A) ARGH. I missed it. I'm having such a hard time figuring out what's showing when and where (online vs. tv, and if on tv, what station). As a designer, I don't understand why this information can't be more clear.

B) Wow.


Spoiler



I'm going to try to watch the replay later tonight so I can see just how Team USA fell apart, but what a disappointment for these young men.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't like the way they are showing/not showing the medal ceremonies.  I think there was a time when they showed them all.  I've seen two where the gold medal winners were Americans (Lochte and Vollmer in swimming).  They zoomed in on the American face -- soooo close up -- and didn't show the other medal winners on the stand until after the anthem when the American acknowledged each of them (with hug or whatever).  They showed the three flags of the countries but not the faces of the silver and bronze winners.

When the US men won silver in the swim relay on Sunday, they didn't show that medal ceremony at all (at least not while I had the TV on during the evening and when it was repeated in the wee hours).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I am really hating NBC's coverage.  I just haven't been watching which makes me sad.  The zooming in on just the Americans at the award ceremonies is obnoxious.  I want to see the other winners, too.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I live near London and it's so interesting to see how you guys are reacting to the Olympics. 
What did you think of the opening ceremony? 

I would have liked Prince William to have represented the monarchy. To be frank, the queen looked bored and grumpy, and since the theme of the Olympics is legacy and encouraging youth to take part in sport, someone keen like William would have been a much better abassador for the royalty.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd have loved to see the opening ceremony in real life. From the snippets I've seen, it looked amazing.

In New Zealand, many of us are closely following our equestrian Mark Todd, who competed in his first Olympics in *1984*. He's now 56, and still an awesome rider.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/olympic-games/news/article.cfm?c_id=502&objectid=10823421


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like lot of us are not happy with the NBC coverage.  I love summer Olympics. I am spending more time watching TV than I ever do.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> What did you think of the opening ceremony?


To be honest, I didn't understand a lot of it.. I loved the queen parachuting down with Bond - but didn't have a clue about all the sick kids in beds. What does the NHS have to do with the Olympics? Thought it was a political statement from Boyles. I stopped watching after the music hit the 70's - couldn't follow the storyline and I didn't like the music/dancing/choppy video. Oh well - maybe its my age. But didn't make a lot of sense to me. I suspect it meant a lot more to the Brits.

I am enjoying the games - when I have time to watch. Been loving the swimming, gymnastics, basketball.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Grace Elliot said:


> I live near London and it's so interesting to see how you guys are reacting to the Olympics.
> What did you think of the opening ceremony?


I don't want this to be a huge block of black, so anyone not wanting any of the opening spoiled stop reading here.

For the most part, I loved them. I've always been a bit of an anglophile to begin with, but the opening ceremony actually made me feel pride and patriotism for Great Britain. The whole moving from an agrarian society to the industrial age was really amazing and had great visuals. I also loved it all being centered on Glastonbury Tor.

Even the whole health care section was enjoyable, but I had to wonder if that wasn't politically motivated. It seemed to me like it might be like us having an Obama-care tribute at our games. I was a bit irked at Voldemort taking center stage among the villains, though. I get that he's huge all over the world and especially the UK... I get that Rowling was actually there and did a stilted reading to open the segment... but she's really grated on me lately and hasn't done a lot to ingratiate herself with the public. I think one of the more classic and beloved villains of literature that has stood the test of time would have been more appropriate.

Frank and June, though? That really pulled down what I felt would have been an amazing ceremony otherwise. I hated the concept, and it was just so random and made no sense. The whole thing was supposed to be a nod to technology and the internet which was nice, but they didn't have all this social networking during most of the decades they paid tribute to. The whole thing following two people who fell in love on the tube was bizarre and a bit of a reach. She lost her phone and he found it then they met by him talking to her on a phone? Maybe I missed when he called a friend on her friend list and the friend handed her the phone but, eh...

I felt like that whole section was woefully out of place and didn't add to it at all. It just seemed like a huge unorganized rave where two people tried to pull off this love story across the ages that really didn't work. Some of the ideas behind it were fun, a few of the visuals were neat, and a lot of the music was pretty good, but the whole of it was a messy hodgepodge of ideas trying to be something greater but without enough substance. All flash and no depth I guess.

The torch lighting itself? Absolutely loved it. I was a bit sad that we didn't have a representative carrying the Olympic flag, but then Muhammad Ali showed up and that was really touching and pretty amazing. I'm glad they didn't just go with someone else due to his disability. But the way they included -every- country and -every- athlete with the petals that made up the torch? Genius. And the torch itself is what an Olympic torch should be. Don't give me delicate curved thing, this was a bonfire raging from dozens of bronze petals. It really looked like something straight out of the roots of the ancient games.

I also liked the tribute to the fallen terror victims that NBC cut. I wish it had been more international and had covered events beyond 7/7, but I can let that slide. The one thing I can't let slide, and this isn't London's fault, but the International Olympic Committee's flat out refusal to honor the victims of 1974's terror attacks. This happened -at- the Olympics, it was the 40 year anniversary (another Olympics won't fall on a rounded anniversary until 2032), and it really should have been addressed. All they wanted was a moment of silence, they could have even worked it into the already existing tribute, but they didn't want to "upset the Arab community". I really hope they rectify it by the closing ceremonies, but I'm doubting it.

At any rate, all in all I really enjoyed the opening ceremony. The Frank and June thing was a bit of a mar on what was otherwise a great tribute to a great country. They didn't try to dazzle with glitz, didn't try to one up Beijing... they just had fun with it and it was all absolutely English. Oh yeah... and Mr. Bean? That made me so happy. I do wish they had included Doctor Who more than just the TARDIS noises... even just making the lights pulse blue when it happened would have been a great addition. Okay... I'm going to stop blathering now.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Some of the ideas behind it were fun, a few of the visuals were neat, and a lot of the music was pretty good, but the whole of it was a messy hodgepodge of ideas trying to be something greater but without enough substance.
> 
> They didn't try to dazzle with glitz, didn't try to one up Beijing... they just had fun with it and it was all absolutely English.


Yes. That's my feeling about the whole opening ceremony, in a nutshell.

The Olympic rings sparking down was lovely, and the way they did the Olympic torch was dazzling perfection. Otherwise it wasn't my cup of tea (pun intended) but I didn't hate it or anything.

Also, I'm one of the few that enjoyed the Frank/June/technology section. I think mostly I was engaged by all the good music.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> I live near London and it's so interesting to see how you guys are reacting to the Olympics.
> What did you think of the opening ceremony?
> 
> I would have liked Prince William to have represented the monarchy. To be frank, the queen looked bored and grumpy, and since the theme of the Olympics is legacy and encouraging youth to take part in sport, someone keen like William would have been a much better abassador for the royalty.


I loved it. I agree about the Queen; one photo showed her looking down at her hands playing with her fingernails with a sourpuss on her face. HOWEVER; NBC (our TV network) is doing a poor job. I am staying up til the wee hours; barely getting sleep to get what I can in. I agree with them zooming in too much on just the USA; I like to see all the proud winners and that should include the silver and bronze. I enjoy the different flags and cultures. I like to see the pride on their faces as well. All in all it is exciting...but I am HATING the time lapse!!! So hard to avoid the internet and media spoilers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mens gymnastics:  I cringe watching the landings.  Not mentioning country:  but boy what a bad landing; way off the mark.  It makes you feel bad; great routine and then can't stick it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone else watching women's soccer or gymnastics right now? I've got the gymnastics finals streaming on my computer, and the USA v North Korea match on my TV.

Will update this post with spoilery commentary...

* * * * *

*Update #1: 12:43 pm (Eastern)*

Gymnastics:
-


Spoiler



China


 is totally kicking butt in women's gymnastics. I've really enjoyed watching their routines so far.
-


Spoiler



USA


 is doing fine too, don't get me wrong.

Soccer:
-


Spoiler



USA GOOOOOOOOAL! ...


 And then the wave? Lol okay whatevs.

*Update #2: 1:19 pm (Eastern)*

Gymnastics:
-


Spoiler



Jordyn Wieber


 is doing amazing.


Spoiler



I'm sorry she's not able to compete for the all-around, but so proud of her for kicking butt for the team.


-


Spoiler



Gabby


 is awesome!! And that smile really just makes you love her.
-


Spoiler



Asuka


 for the Japanese team has been quite strong today.
- For some reason I find myself rooting for Canada too. Maybe because you don't traditionally think of them in this sport?
-


Spoiler



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY USA! My understanding is that they've just secured the gold. 



Soccer:
- What the eff? Why would you take


Spoiler



Rapinoe


 off?! Ugh, resting shmesting. She and


Spoiler



Wambach


 are so vital.

*Update #3: 1:53 pm (Eastern)*

Soccer:
- Ooo, red card! First in the women's tournament so far.
- I find it interesting that NONE of the North Korean women have long hair. Like, not relevant or meaningful, just... interesting.

*Update #4: 2:05 pm (Eastern)*

-


Spoiler



Woot woot!



And now I can go back to my regularly scheduled life...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was a bit disappointed with the opening ceremony, but I have been watching.  As I write this, I have the Live Extended Viewing App open on my Android phone, right here on my desk at work, and I am watching Women's gymnastics during lunch.  I am totally an addict.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am glad Michael Phelps finally made history with highest number of medals. My favorite is swimming and volley ball.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gymnastics was wonderful to watch. Keeping Mum for those who don't yet know the outcome. 
Swim: I love watching Phelps' Mom in the audience; she is so animated.

*IMHO:* YES, granted we all want GOLD but; I for the life of me can't understand the lack of pride in receiving SILVER or BRONZE. Yes, much is vested, you train hard and give up a lot, especially socially, to partake in sports: BUT you are doing, seeing, experiencing something that most will never do in their lifetime. Enjoy it and be proud to place and feel the moment.

Also: Some of these athletes are so young and impressionable; emotionally it is difficult. To see tears breaks my heart. I feel that at times it is too much and the pressure too great. They are tough; but they are still children. They put their heart and soul into it. I feel that they should also be coached to be proud just to be there and that SILVER, BRONZE or even just partaking and not winning is a feat in itself. I know athletes play to win and that's just the competitive nature of a true athlete, but it just saddens me to see the silver and bronze winners and I stress _winners_, up on the podium in such a prestigious moment with sadness in their eyes and their hearts. (Just saying)

OK; I'm done. I'll take my lashing now. Must be the mother in me; I can't help it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to agree with you about the lack of respect for the silver and bronze. I have seen announcers calling it he or she lost, like in swimming and they actually got a silver. General they here. I mean really?  Only gold counts now?  
They didn't lose anything, they got a silver medal. Or a bronze. There are 3 winners in each competition really. Not just one. 

But then I have never been one to be about win win win and teamsports and such. I don't have that in me, so maybe that is why this grates on me more.  

And I just have to say I feel really sorry and kind of peeved at how Phelps was treated in the media after his first day when he didn't get a medal in his first race. The guy is not a robot for crying out loud. There are other very talented swimmers from other counties out there just as hungry as the US. How quick the criticism came on after that first day baffled me. After everything he has done up to that point, he didn't deserve that.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ditto the discussion about silver and gold and how they are totally not "losing," geez.

Also about how my heart aches for some of these competitors, children or not. When you have a passion (and a competitive drive) like that, whether you're 15 or 50, it hurts not to reach your goals.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ditto the discussion about silver and gold and how they are totally not "losing," geez.


I'm in the Uk, and one of the things we Brits excel at is losing well!
I've just been watching the mens weight lifting and we are celebrating our man coming in 10th position. 
What has impressed me is the 'Olympic spirit' - there has been much celebrating of the achievement of any medal, regardless of colour and the emphasis is on the story of the athlete reaching that point. For instance, this afternoon a guy won a bronze medal in the rowing , 20 years after he first won a medal. It was really uplifting, and much play on the achievement, for which I'm very grateful - the margins between winning any medal and none are so slim!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It's difficult to avoid spoilers when this sort of thing happens. Another reason this tape delay nonsense needs to stop. I shortened the link since it has a spoiler in the URL. It's concerns the women's 100 meter backstroke.

http://tinyurl.com/cunzjkn


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

This is so me during these entire 2 weeks: https://twitter.com/robdelaney/status/230126330740629505


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So true, so true.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Our equestrian Mark Todd won a bronze medal, after winning his first Olympic medal in 1984! I must admit I enjoy cheering on an Olympian who's actually older than I am.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> This is so me during these entire 2 weeks: https://twitter.com/robdelaney/status/230126330740629505


Hilarious! I had to retweet


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hubby and I loved the opening ceremonies. I saw the Frank and June section as a way to get a reference to all the great British music. I didn't get how he called her on a phone to tell her he had her phone.

NBC's coverage is terrible. I think it gets worse every year. My least favorite bit so far was during the very beginning of the gymanstics qualifications when one of their analysts said one of the Chinese athletes had been injured so the US team had a chance now. Really? We celebrate that someone is injured? And too much blah-blah-blah but leaving out stuff like the medal ceremonies.

Edited to add: I was glad that


Spoiler



Misty May and Karrie won their beach volleyball match tonight. They had me on the edge there for a bit.



Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have looked like a hag at work every day this week.  I am running on such little sleep; I could take a trip with the bags under my eyes!!  NEEDLESS to say:  I'm loving every minute of it.  I am an Olympic junkie!  The time lapse; not a fan...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I am going to try watching women gymnastics live so I dont have to hog the TV at night. 

But I am not getting a picture on the stream. Schedule said 10:30 my time (central US). I get nothing. I can't even tell if it has started yet and I am just not getting a stream, or its been late to get going. But the darn commercials sure do work every time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep trying! It's kind of spotty for me -- probably because this is such a popular event? -- But it's working.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got something going on the main feed. I am just having trouble knowing what is going on at the same time. They make it so hard to switch between feeds. Everytime I do I have to watch a commercial. 

They are switching from one thing to another, balance beam, then un even etc. I can't tell who is where and where we are and what the standings are.  

And I think they changed the colors of their outfits and now I don't know who is who anymore  

Gosh I used to hate the balance beam in school. I have some severely bad memories of that thing. growing up.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I just have 3 words about the women's gymnastics all-around results... (Spoiler, so I will update this below.)

* * * * *



Spoiler



GOLD FOR GABBY HELL YEAH!!!! 



Okay that was 5.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

A better day for the Brits today...

Is it just me that thinks the size of the medals is ridiculous; they seem awfully big, a bit like joke medals.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I say we stipulate that the US coverage is not what we'd all like. . . . . . .

How about the naughty badminton players! 

Enjoyed the field hockey the other day. . . . . my nieces play.

Enjoyed the mixed doubles tennis this afternoon. . . . Brits (Murray/Robson) came through and brought down the house. . . . .


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Downright naughty is right!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I still haven't seen any weightlifting. Is that not getting much airtime? I did get to see some rowing today, love that. And the kayak slalom course? What an engineering feat!

As for field hockey, I had roommates in college that played for UVa. I only caught a men's Olympic match yesterday, though, am I right in thinking the US didn't send a men's field hockey team? I think I heard that a while back on NPR . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, no US field hockey team.  It's not a big boys sport in the US. . . . .


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Two gold medals overnight for New Zealand in the rowing! Much celebrating here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Betsy, did you see the mini Mini? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

While I love all the great moments of athletic achievement at the Games, I also love seeing the impact that this worldwide sporting event can have on a human level. I was touched to see the tears in the eyes of the Iraqi woman carrying her country's flag during the opening ceremonies, this story about the first female Olympic athlete from Qatar (http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympics--qatar-runner-s-historic-run-to-the-olympics-comes-to-abrupt--heartbreaking-end.html) and I'll be rooting for double amputee Oscar Pistorius in the 400 meter run today.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That is what it is all about!!  I love it.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't care much for the opening ceremony but am enjoying the events.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea for Michael and Missy.  I am loving both beach and court volleyball.  Water polo amazes me....and now for track and field.  Oh... and super girls gymnastics!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> .. I'll be rooting for double amputee Oscar Pistorius in the 400 meter run today.


I will too. What an achievement by Oscar and how far our science and technology have moved to create as good as natural legs. It just makes me feel good.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> While I love all the great moments of athletic achievement at the Games, I also love seeing the impact that this worldwide sporting event can have on a human level. I was touched to see the tears in the eyes of the Iraqi woman carrying her country's flag during the opening ceremonies, this story about the first female Olympic athlete from Qatar (http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympics--qatar-runner-s-historic-run-to-the-olympics-comes-to-abrupt--heartbreaking-end.html) and I'll be rooting for double amputee Oscar Pistorius in the 400 meter run today.


Yes, Gemi, thank you for those wonderful reminders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can I just say, the horse jumping course is really cute. . . .love how they've incorporated London/England landmarks.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> While I love all the great moments of athletic achievement at the Games, I also love seeing the impact that this worldwide sporting event can have on a human level. I was touched to see the tears in the eyes of the Iraqi woman carrying her country's flag during the opening ceremonies, this story about the first female Olympic athlete from Qatar (http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympics--qatar-runner-s-historic-run-to-the-olympics-comes-to-abrupt--heartbreaking-end.html) and I'll be rooting for double amputee Oscar Pistorius in the 400 meter run today.


I can find no words that are adequate when I look at this photo (and I'm seldom speechless)!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been transfixed:

The weightlifting absolutely astounded me.  And I get a hernia from lifting a two door tower.  That's just wrong.
Stayed up til the wee hours again...but I'm loving it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Yea for Michael and Missy. I am loving both beach and court volleyball. Water polo amazes me....and now for track and field. Oh... and super girls gymnastics!


I'm glad to see someone likes the water polo.  I'm grateful that there are several channel choices. I go to something else when the water polo comes on. 

Love, love, love beach volleyball. Go Misty-May and Karrie! And we're big track and field fans, so are ecstatic that that's on now. The women's marathon through the city was great! And


Spoiler



Mo Farrah winning the 10K for Britain was wonderful


!

I love the equestrian events and I agree with Ann, I love the jumping course--very clever and attractive!

I found myself strangely fascinated by the trampoline event.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Doubles table tennis!!!!  Who knew?  Amazing.  (On NBC Sports right now.)

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I was an Olympics couch potato all weekend. I enjoyed track and field more than I expected to, and I especially loved beach volleyball. Today I'm looking forward to women's soccer, and I think Lolo Jones is hurdling, right?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I was an Olympics couch potato all weekend. I enjoyed track and field more than I expected to, and I especially loved beach volleyball. Today I'm looking forward to women's soccer, and I think Lolo Jones is hurdling, right?


Yep, womens 100 meter hurdle prelims today. These 800 prelims are making me nervous! All those elbows flying, faster runners getting trapped on the inside rail and every now and then someone does a face plant. Did you all see the blood on Galen Rupp's shins from getting spiked?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Yep, womens 100 meter hurdle prelims today. These 800 prelims are making me nervous! All those elbows flying, faster runners getting trapped on the inside rail and every now and then someone does a face plant. Did you all see the blood on Galen Rupp's shins from getting spiked?


Yes! For the most part they were all pretty civil and conscientious of each other, so I was surprised to see his injury. I didn't see it happen, but I'm guessing it was an accident. Either way, I don't think he minded.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From the location, I'm pretty sure it was an accident.  He just got too close to someone's foot on the backswing.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From the location, I'm pretty sure it was an accident. He just got too close to someone's foot on the backswing.
> 
> Betsy


To be clear: I didn't mean to imply that any of the other Olympians would intentionally hurt Rupp. What I meant was exactly what you said -- _he_ got too close -- as opposed to someone else roughhousing.

USA v CAN (women's soccer) just started! Oy, from the first minute you can already tell this is going to be a tough, physical match...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I wish they'd show more of the US playing soccer on NBC (no cable here), but those matches can run kind of long. We went to a friend's house Saturday to watch the 20K mens racewalk on MSNBC and it was never aired because of double OT/sudden death between GB and Korea in soccer beforehand.  I'm sure thousands hundreds of rabid racewalk fans were shaking their fists in anger at the TV. We finally figured out how to livestream it on the internet and watched all 80+ minutes of it, including the part near the end where the Russian in the #2/3 spot suddenly blacked out and walked into a wall. Plus, the Guatemalan got the silver for his country's FIRST EVER Olympic medal!

Those 800 and sometimes 1500 meter runners have such long strides and high kickbacks that it's hard not to make contact when they're so tightly packed. The tactics that work in a less competitive race go out the window when you're competing at that level. I think it's worse in the prelims because the fastest runners are holding back, trying to save their energy for the finals, thus making the pack even tighter.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> We went to a friend's house Saturday to watch the 20K mens racewalk on MSNBC and it was never aired because of double OT/sudden death between GB and Korea in soccer beforehand.  I'm sure thousands hundreds of rabid racewalk fans were shaking their fists in anger at the TV.


Lol.

Sorry you missed part of the race-walk, but those penalty kicks were crazy!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol.
> 
> Sorry you missed part of the race-walk, but those penalty kicks were crazy!


Being a goalkeeper has got to be THE most stressful job in sports. I'd throw up with that kind of pressure.

Oh! Women's Steeplechase tonight! Let's hope no one goes for a swim. My daughter did steeplechase one summer in Junior Olympics and did exactly that. Most harrowing moment of my life as a parent when she disappeared underwater. She did emerge, walked a few meters, started jogging and caught back up with the girl ahead of her. That was when she decided to stick with racewalking - much safer.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Going to bed at a reasonable hour.  It's catching up with me.  Have it DVR'ing; will catch up after work.  
I have loved the volleyball and the track and field.  My homey; Biesel is coming home Wednesday.  She took a silver and a bronze (swim).

Night all; time for my prayers.  1st night that I'm going to get me more than a couple hours sleep.  My hernia is killing me; tonight (wouldn't have anything with me lifting a mattress to put a new dust ruffle).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc--

take care of yourself!

Love the Olympics!!!!  Soccer today!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do love beach volleyball....

edited to add spoiler:



Spoiler



All USA final in beach volleyball. Those games today were awesome!!! All four teams were awesome!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll just say that I can't think it's very enjoyable to play beach volleyball when the temps are only in the mid 70's and it's raining.

I've actually not been watching much olympics the last couple of days. . . .yeah, I flip between the various channels during the day in between doing other stuff, but in the evenings we've been watching the baseball. . . .go Nats!

I do think it's nice that they've been having the soccer matches at major stadiums all around the country so that lots of folks, even who aren't convenient to London (though, with BritRail almost anyone is convenient to London) can still attend events.

And, too, they've apparently put up large public viewing screens around the city -- maybe outside London, too. . . .and the BBC is showing _every_ event live somehow. . . . .good on them. It would be cool to be in country for it, I think.

And so happy for Andy Murray. Actually, the whole GB team has done really well. . . .

One quibble, though. . . . in the track, the athlete's names are pinned with safety pins onto the jerseys. Doesn't actually seem safe to me. . . especially on the really long runs.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome line-up coming up for the Women's 200 meter finals. I can't wait to see the relays! Should be a showdown between the US and Jamaica. Also, very exciting Women's 100 meter hurdle race last night.

Congrats to Ohio native and the '08 and '09 Ohio high school state track meet champ in the High Jump, Eric Kynard for his Silver Medal performance yesterday!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One quibble, though. . . . in the track, the athlete's names are pinned with safety pins onto the jerseys. Doesn't actually seem safe to me. . . especially on the really long runs.


Yeah, I wouldn't call it a quibble for me, but I did notice it and think it was a bit odd. I mean this is the Olympics, and that's the best solution they have?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One quibble, though. . . . in the track, the athlete's names are pinned with safety pins onto the jerseys. Doesn't actually seem safe to me. . . especially on the really long runs.


'Twas ever the way. Thousands of races every year around the world with hundreds of thousands of runners who use safety pins to put the numbers on... Hubby among them (18 marathons in his past). In all the races I've attended, worked at or participated in, I've never heard of a safety pin injury, though I'm sure it's happened; it's just not very common. More common in the longer races is chafing of the singlet/t-shirt against one's nipples; but that happens whether one is wearing a number or not. (Vaseline or bandaids for that.)

Honestly, I'm not sure what would be better. There's a lot of sweat generated, especially in the longer races, and I suspect adhesive wouldn't stay stuck.

I do like that they have their names on the front (numbers on the back). I don't remember that in past Olympics, perhaps I just didn't notice.

One of the USA B-team beach volleyball players soaked her feet in warm water in between games, and you can see that a lot of them have opted for more clothing than just bikinis for most of the games.

I was excited for Andy Murray, that was great! And I'm looking forward to the women's beach volleyball and soccer (football) gold medal matches!

Go Nationals! (I'm still living in the 60s...the "Nats" are the Senators.) I'll let you cheer them on for me, Ann, while the Olympics are on.

Betsy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

> One quibble, though. . . . in the track, the athlete's names are pinned with safety pins onto the jerseys. Doesn't actually seem safe to me. . . especially on the really long runs.


Betsy's right. Safety pins are used to attach bibs universally for identification and timing purposes (sometimes the bib contains a timing chip that automatically clocks the runner when they cross the line). There's really no other way to do it. Every uniform is different, so the paper bib is a convenient mean of identifying runners and can easily be distributed to the participants.

In some track meets, they use stick-on hip numbers as an additional means of i.d. But these frequently fall off when the athletes gets sweaty, rained on or just the motion of skin over muscles unsticks them.

Safety pins are not much of an issue for distance runners. It's the jumpers who'd more likely get stuck by one. But in my 30+ years around the track, I've never known of anyone who's had that problem, although conceivably it could happen.

You'll notice that many track athletes at the Olympics wear bling (earrings, body piercings, necklaces) and barrettes or bobby pins. At the high school level, those are all forbidden in all sports. Yes, girls can't even keep the hair out of their faces with barrettes (because they might trip and stab themselves?). They can only wear elastics and often use pre-wrap as a headband. And yet safety pins keep their bibs in place. I've seen kids get DQ'd for not removing stud earrings or placing a hair tie on their wrist so it looks like a bracelet. Yes, really.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> You'll notice that many track athletes at the Olympics wear bling (earrings, body piercings, necklaces) and barrettes or bobby pins. At the high school level, those are all forbidden in all sports. Yes, girls can't even keep the hair out of their faces with barrettes (because they might trip and stab themselves?). They can only wear elastics and often use pre-wrap as a headband. And yet safety pins keep their bibs in place. I've seen kids get DQ'd for not removing stud earrings or placing a hair tie on their wrist so it looks like a bracelet. Yes, really.


Yup, I've noticed that too and thought it odd, b/c in high school drill team we weren't allowed jewelry or anything like that (as you pointed out). I guess the pros trust themselves more than HS administrators trust teens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> At the high school level, those are all forbidden in all sports. Yes, girls can't even keep the hair out of their faces with barrettes (because they might trip and stab themselves?). They can only wear elastics and often use pre-wrap as a headband. And yet safety pins keep their bibs in place. I've seen kids get DQ'd for not removing stud earrings or placing a hair tie on their wrist so it looks like a bracelet. Yes, really.


When I was on the track team in high school, we didn't have those kinds of rules. But then, that was the first year of Title IX and there were fewer rules in general. Interesting...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I never noticed the use of safety pins before. . . . .but, yeah, the names are new. . .they periodically show stuff from previous Games and usually all you see are numbers. 

I went to a Senators game or two, Betsy, as a youngun'. . . . . . . but love these Nats. . . . .wanna see 'em in the playoffs!

Even with the more clothing on the beach volleyballers they still have to be barefoot. . . . . .my toes are turning blue just thinking about that cold sand! 

I do recall that in HS the rule was NO jewelry of any kind and was strictly enforced.  Even girls with pierced ears (that's all that anyone had routinely pierced back then) had to take out the earrings for the games.  Though that might have later been amended to say that very small studs would be allowed; I seem to remember all the girls on our  basketball team getting identical pairs of tiny green balls so we'd all match perfectly.  Same for soccer and softball -- which were all the same girls. . . small school!  The cheerleaders had something a little different. . . .it wasn't considered a sport back then and their rules were a bit more relaxed -- and they cared more about looking girly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Track: Maybe, given that it was the first year of Title IX, they were treating us like the boys.    Boys in that era didn't wear jewelry, so it may have taken them a couple years to figure out that girls did.

Baseball: I was at the last Senators game.  I'm very happy to have baseball back in DC.  Took long enough!  

Olympics:  I admit I'm obsessed....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I noticed the pinning yesterday, when one of the high jumpers misplaced his russian tank top and the official told him to pin it to a regular t shirt. He looked a bit funny jumping with a lose fitting tshirt, but he cleared it anyway  . He had lots of flowing hair. 

I don't like Beach Volley ball at all. Seems like almost every night when I turn on NBC its the same game over and over with the 2 americans  . Just weird, they are in the middle of london there right? I seen the shots of the buildings and so they just dump a large kitty litter box down there.  

I was in awe yesterday watching the men's high bar. I always kind of prefer the man gymnastics to the women, mainly because I love watching the strength and the grace. But holy moly those routines were unbelievable. That kid from the Netherlands and the german wow. They were just flying through the air, spinning turning and grabbing back on to the bar. 
The power these guys have. I think that was my favorite sport so far in the olympics after the tennis. 

I am not really too big on all the running stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I noticed the pinning yesterday, when one of the high jumpers misplaced his russian tank top and the official told him to pin it to a regular t shirt. He looked a bit funny jumping with a lose fitting tshirt, but he cleared it anyway . He had lots of flowing hair.


I saw that, Atunah! It did look funny. He found it later.



> I don't like Beach Volley ball at all. Seems like almost every night when I turn on NBC its the same game over and over with the 2 americans . Just weird, they are in the middle of london there right? I seen the shots of the buildings and so they just dump a large kitty litter box down there.


Too funny! Yes, it's right behind the Prime Minister's house, I think, not far from Parliament.



> I was in awe yesterday watching the men's high bar. I always kind of prefer the man gymnastics to the women, mainly because I love watching the strength and the grace. But holy moly those routines were unbelievable. That kid from the Netherlands and the german wow. They were just flying through the air, spinning turning and grabbing back on to the bar.
> The power these guys have. I think that was my favorite sport so far in the olympics after the tennis.


I love the high bar, too. It was spectacular last night. All of the routines were great, even if some of the landings were less than perfect. I think it's terrifying at times. It's interesting to me; I think the women are borrowing moves to try on the high bar of the unevens.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Beach volleyball is fun to play. . . . when it's warm and the sand is hot and there's plenty of cold beer.   

I like watching too (as well as court volley ball). . .there are two US women's teams in the final - which is probably why it seemed like it was always the same two people playing.  

And, yes, they built the court at the Horse Guards Parade.  It's adjacent to Whitehall and is the main parade ground where they do the Trooping of the Colour and a lot of that official stuff.  They couldn't start building there until after the Queen's birthday celebration this year and brought in massive amounts of the 'right kind' of sand. Plus build the bleachers. I gather it's quite a deep sand pit.  They'll clear it out when they're done. . . . . I think it's pretty cool.  Really, I think they way they've incorporated the Olympics into the city and vice versa is pretty cool!

I really don't care much about any of the track stuff. . . . .don't mind watching the short races but the long ones are boring. . . until the last 2 minutes.  The jumping and stuff is dull for me too. . .though I kind of like watching the javelin throw. . .but I'd rather watch baseball.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Baseball, its still a mystery to me. I literally still to this day don't know who belongs to what team and what exactly they are doing. A friend of mine took me to a game in Oklahoma City once, when I still lived in Oklahoma and I just couldn't figure it out.  . I started to look at the behinds then and ate dot icecream.  

Many many people have tried to explain it to me, but its useless. I just don't get it. The ball gets thrown and sometimes a guy hits it and sometimes not. Sometimes someone catches it and sometimes not.  

I have the same issues with football. Obviously I didn't grow up with these sports so that is the reason for my bafflement. 

I like the regular volleyball, we played that in school. I just don't get the beach kind. Water polo amuses me. How they have to swim back and forth. And the constant treating in the water. I get tired just watching. 

When they do the long runs, I just fast forward on a slow forward speed.  . I like to have a little live buffer on my DVR.  But those sports just don't interest me much. Like the short stuff like 100 meters. They make such a big deal and then they start, run for 10 seconds and its over.  . While others have to treat water for 2 hours. 

But that is what makes the summer games so much fun, there is so much stuff there, so many different sports. 

I do not like the balance beam though. I hate that thing. I hated it in school, it hurts like hades. I still get hives just looking at that thing. That and the vault. Lord that thing is scary. Everyone when I grew up had to so gymnastics and track as sports class, if you wanted to or not. We didn't have any school teams or anything like that, just regular sports class. Most schools back home have a track and field and a gym with a beam, rings, vault, uneven bar and the thingies for circuit training. And some swimming of course. I hated it all.  .


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

> I really don't care much about any of the track stuff. . . . .don't mind watching the short races but the long ones are boring. . . until the last 2 minutes.


I enjoy them all, but to me if you blink during the 100, you could miss half the race. I like the strategy and ongoing tension of the middle distance races.

For high school, the no bling, no hairpins rules makes sense in sports where there's contact, like basketball or soccer, but in running I don't quite get it. There's a national association of high school sports that dictates what you can/can't wear. I suppose to make it easier on the officials and play it ultra safe, they just make a blanket rule. Then you go to college meets and out comes the bling.

Oooo, Decathlon starts today!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the Decathlon...

Maybe I'll use my video credit to get my favorite track movie, _Personal Best._

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Beach Volleyball ROCKS!!  Actually, most everything does.  Love track and field too.  Synchronized diving is so cool to watch.  

Gymnastics:  I felt so bad when Gabby fell off the beam; I actually gasped.  The four inch wide thing just gives me the heebie jeebies.  I was on a gymnastics team as a kid; and beam was not my thing.  Uneven parallel bars:  now we're talking.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Baseball, its still a mystery to me. I literally still to this day don't know who belongs to what team and what exactly they are doing.


Hah! Baseball is one of my pet peeves.. I just don't get it - so slow - like watching grass grow. My company keeps having "team days" including a Rockies game. I take my knitting!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love beach volley ball, track and field and many other events. I wish Lolo Jones got some medal after a tragedy at last Olympics.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The bike track thing just seems to stupid too me. I'm sure the strategy works but too have half a race boil down to who can ride their bike the slowest around a track..... that's not a race.

I haven't seen it yet this year but last Olympics both riders actually stopped on the track and it boiled down to who could balance on their bike standing still the longest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The hubs has much the same opinion of the indoor bike 'racing'.  No danger of world record breaking there!  I wish just once someone -- who no one thinks has a chance -- would just take off from the start like a bat out of hell and completely screw up the other guy's strategy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And hubby and I love the bike racing....

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Have I missed the synchronized swimming? I haven't seen any mention of it yet. My ten year old daughter is taking a synchronized swimming class at the Y this summer and loving it. Her teacher won a medal in Beijing and has the Olympic rings tattooed on her thigh 😜Alli thinks that's just wicked cool, lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think they've showed it much in 'prime time' . . . but I've seen shots here and there in montages. . . . . .not sure if it's over or just starting or what. . .probably just starting as they've been doing racing and water polo in the main pools.  Hmmm. . . .there's got to be a schedule on line somewhere!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think they've showed it much in 'prime time' . . . but I've seen shots here and there in montages. . . . . .not sure if it's over or just starting or what. . .probably just starting as they've been doing racing and water polo in the main pools. Hmmm. . . .there's got to be a schedule on line somewhere!


Yes, there is: 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> For an overall schedule of what is happening when, here's a good page:
> http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/
> 
> For any event, you can tap on a the highlight bar for a particular day and see what happened/is scheduled on that day. (For US fans--it's "football" not "soccer" on the list. )
> ...


I'm sorry to say, synchronized swimming, synchronized diving and water polo are some of the events I find least interesting.  But that's cool about your daughter's teacher, Holly!!!

Bets


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It was really great to see two US women's beach volleyball teams in the finals yesterday. Guaranteed gold and silver.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> Have I missed the synchronized swimming? I haven't seen any mention of it yet. My ten year old daughter is taking a synchronized swimming class at the Y this summer and loving it. Her teacher won a medal in Beijing and has the Olympic rings tattooed on her thigh &#128540;Alli thinks that's just wicked cool, lol.


That is so neat about your daughter's instructor, Holly. They're showing the team synchronized swimming on NBC right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a thing that never made sense to me:  Individual Synchronized Swimming.  Why don't they just call it water gymnastics?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I watched the synchronized diving; but I haven't seen the swimming.  I will say that the synchronized swimming; with the right costume/suit and an aerial view is gorgeous to watch.  What they do is amazing.  I do believe it doesn't get too much of the prime time spotlight.  When I scan through my DVR I may catch something that I missed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm watching the individual dressage final now on MSNBC....so beautiful...

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Synch is on now!!...lol.  NBC


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just watched what I think was the russians in synchronized swimming. Wow, just wow. I was mesmerized. How do they do that move where they are all with the head down and their legs are up straight and then they all move inch by inch down, all even. Unbelievable. They have same stunning moves. 

I do think they should mix up the prime time a bit. All I been seeing is beach volleyball, track and field now and earlier it was the swimming and gymnastics. 

Lucky for me and a Tennis fan, they pretty much left us alone. They showed the matches live as they happened on Bravo and didn't mess with any time delay. Probably because Tennis just isn't as popular yet in the US and the advertising dollars are not what gymnastics and swimming brings in.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a thing that never made sense to me: Individual Synchronized Swimming. Why don't they just call it water gymnastics?


"Synchronization" does imply 2 things happening in synch doesn't it......


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I'm up NOW! lol, where's the swimming??

Ok, I found it in the listings, looks like it'll show after soccer and basketball. The replays are so far behind here it's ridiculous. May have to watch online . . .


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

US WOMEN'S SOCCER ON NOW! US WOMEN'S SOCCER ON NOW! GOLD MEDAL MATCH! RE-MATCH VS JAPAN, WHO WE LOST TO IN THE WOMEN'S WORLD CUP! NO I CANNOT _NOT_ SPEAK IN CAPS! AAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the track and field, the swimming and the cycling. Not into the water polo or the sync. swimming. I'm playing catch-up and watching recorded events, and trying to avoid seeing the scores ahead of viewing - which is pretty much impossible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Syncho team swimming on now....

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Syncho team swimming on now....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks! I caught it! We're watching now


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Really...we need to cut into the time available to show today's events in order to show a retrospective on the 1992 "Dream Team"? *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My thoughts exactly...

Now that we've gotten onto actual events...can I say how much I like those little Speedos the divers wear?


Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been an amazing Olympics, but I must confess I have not watched it as much as I had originally planned. I am in the midst of moving and I have just been so damn busy - I haven't been able to stay up late and watch the games like I did in games past.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bryan---

Hope the moving is going well!  I dread the idea of moving again...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My thoughts exactly...
> 
> Now that we've gotten onto actual events...can I say how much I like those little Speedos the divers wear?
> 
> ...


Glad I am not the only one


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just coming here to say that. . . .who cares about a team from 20 years ago? . .I didn't actually care much then. . . .thought it was all a bit much.  But then, I'm not much of a basketball fan, though I played in HS. . . . .

The divers' cute little suits are nice. 

I have a friend who is in London. . .she was playing with a youth orchestra and then toured some in France and Italy and is in London now until Tuesday. . .I'm hoping for some authentic Olympic swag. . . . .or else a souvenir from the newly opened "Doctor Who Experience" in Cardiff!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I heard someone on tv talking about the U.S. scoring a lot of points against Finland (?) last week, and a discussion centered around whether teams should try to back off on the scoring in lopsided games. (How did that work out last week in badminton? Not well at all.) someone else pointed out that Kobe and a couple of other great players didn't even play in the second half. Someone else commented about how funny it would be if we sent the Harlem Globetrotters as our basketball team. Just the thought of that, given their antics and superb playing abilities, makes me laugh. Of course, the U.S, wouldn't do, that, but it is an entertaining idea.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> Now that we've gotten onto actual events...can I say how much I like those little Speedos the divers ...wear?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Only if you don't impose some sort of double standard and get upset if I comment on the women's water polo suits.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea for the women's 4x100 meter relay.  It was a fabulous race.  And kudos to the women's soccer and water polo teams.  The women are really stepping up this olympics.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Really...we need to cut into the time available to show today's events in order to show a retrospective on the 1992 "Dream Team"? *sigh*


Well, everything NBC does is tape delayed......


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Tonight they tape-delayed WWII!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> Yea for the women's 4x100 meter relay. It was a fabulous race. And kudos to the women's soccer and water polo teams. The women are really stepping up this olympics.


I read yesterday that not only is this the first Olympics where the US has sent more women than men, but that the women have won almost twice the number of medals as the men! Apparently, not having a men's team for Soccer or Field Hockey really made the numbers of women:men uneven.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetorch/2012/08/10/158570021/year-of-the-woman-at-the-london-games-for-americans-its-true


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope this is PG enough, but I saw it on my twitter feed and had to share! There have been several hilarious NBC screen captures where the overlay made an amusing picture. This one takes the cake, though, and fits right in with the fitness-wear discussion &#128522;


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Only if you don't impose some sort of double standard and get upset if I comment on the women's water polo suits.


Not at all. My hubby has been complaining about the rule change that allowed shorts in the beach volleyball. He was most pleased that, in the final, proper beach volleyball wear was back.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot of the girls still wore the bikinis.  .and it seemed like those that didn't mostly wore more because it wasn't that warm!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A lot of the girls still wore the bikinis. .and it seemed like those that didn't mostly wore more because it wasn't that warm!


Most of the matches we watched the girls had long sleeved shirts on, and occasionally tight shorts, too. There were only a couple of sunny days that I recall where they had bikinis. I fully supported their right to be warm, but Fred didn't like it!

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

So who enjoyed the Closing Ceremony?  I thought it was kind of... bizarre and didn't really enjoy it all that much.  But can you believe what NBC did?  This is for all you folks in the UK who got to see it live...

NBC showed 3 hours or so of the Closing Ceremony... stopped, showed some stupid new animal hospital comedy that's in their Fall line up, aired the news... THEN went back and finished the Closing Ceremony.  Seriously...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so peeved at NBC I could scream. I loved what I did see of the ceremony. First they cut away to commercial just when Prince Henry is suppose to talk and I assume to introduce the Queen? At least that is what the babbler on NBC said. But no, we had to watch commercials. And its not like it was live, so you think they just go back to where they left off, nope. They just cut it. 

I had scheduled the recording at 7:30, that is what my guide said. I tuned in at 7:20 and it had already started. I have no clue what I missed, I got so mad. And now I find out there was more after that stupid TV show they showed? Its like they cut away from the ceremony and that show started and I thought that was it. So I turned the TV off after the local news. And my recording didn't go that long as it wasn't scheduled like that.  

So I missed the beginning and now I missed the end too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I totally understand y'all's frustration -- it's completely legit -- but I'll be honest: I just wanted to see the Spice Girls.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NBC did re-air the full closing ceremonies at something like 12:30 a.m. Monday. . . . . .best as I can tell its IS the whole thing, though there are commercials.  I was out and didn't get home in time for the beginning at 8 pm or whatever, so I looked to see if it would be re-broadcast so I could see from the beginning.

I don't think the Prince spoke. . .he was just there as the Queen's representative.  I'm guessing neither the Queen nore Prince Charles were that interested in attending, as it really was pretty much a rock concert, and Prince William has gone back to his unit.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

NBC -- now back to your regular programming.  YAY!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> NBC did re-air the full closing ceremonies at something like 12:30 a.m. Monday. . . . . .best as I can tell its IS the whole thing, though there are commercials. I was out and didn't get home in time for the beginning at 8 pm or whatever, so I looked to see if it would be re-broadcast so I could see from the beginning.
> 
> I don't think the Prince spoke. . .he was just there as the Queen's representative. I'm guessing neither the Queen nore Prince Charles were that interested in attending, as it really was pretty much a rock concert, and Prince William has gone back to his unit.


But Prince Henry stood up and walked to that podium and the announcer said, Prince Henry will announce the Queen and then they cut away. 
I didn't know they repeated the thing and at this point I don't think I care anymore. I wanted to enjoy this as I just like this kind of stuff, pomp and all. What I saw I loved. But they totally ruined it for me. Its something I just enjoy every 4 years, or 2 years if you include the Winter.

Unfortunately NBC paid already to broadcast until 2020. So they get to ruin even more olympics.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't see that at all. . . .the Queen wasn't even there, best as I could tell. . . . .maybe he did give a little speech they cut. . . . .at the very beginning they definitely announced him in the stadium as the representative of the Queen.

At least for the Rio games the time difference won't be so bad for those of us in the US. . . . . .

And, to give credit where due, they did have channels dedicated to all the soccer and basketball matches during the two weeks. . . at least, they were there on Comcast/Xfinity.  If I'd wanted I could definitely have watched all those matches as they happened.

Don't get me wrong: I think they made a lot of poor decisions about what to air and when and how, but, realistically, they wanted to maximize the prime time audience where the advertisers pay big bucks for the eyeballs.  So that's when they showed the 'most desired' events -- those they figure will draw the biggest crowd.   Those are mostly going to be the ones where Americans are likely to medal and/or where there's a good 'human interest' backstory.  Or controversy.

I don't think any other commercial network would do any better.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm inclined to agree, Ann.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have to say I was not impressed with either the opening or closing ceremonies.  Every time I tried to tune in last night to the closing, what appeared on screen seemed like a disorganized mess and my fiance and I found it unwatchable.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. But for my money: best ... games ... _ever_! And that final evening was a party/concert, not really a ceremony as I understand the word. What great fun. Well done, London!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The closing 'ceremony', it seems to me, is always more 'party' than 'pageant'.  Except for the obligatory handing off of the flag and dousing of the torch. Everything else is just for fun. . . .and it was quintessential British. . . .though I appreciate that people who are not familiar with all things Brit, might have not been too impressed. But really, between the opening and the closing, they covered pretty much every thing that evokes the country.

Except Doctor Who. . .there should have been more Doctor Who! (Especially as "The Doctor Who Experience" has just opened in Cardiff!)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It seems like they also cut some things despite showing some of it after their stupid "Now we're going to take advantage of THE OLYMPICS... to show you this horrible sitcom about an animal hospital. Enjoy!" http://diffuser.fm/muse-2012-olympics-nbc-closing-ceremony/

I really hope nobody trusts NBC with anything like this ever again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherezade. . . . I suggest you take a deep breath. . .and have a glass of wine or chocolate. 

NBC has the contract for covering the Olympics in the US for the foreseeable future. . . .but, as I suggested before, I don't see any commercial broadcasting company doing any better.  And, though the 'Twitterverse' and internet connected are up in arms about what they perceive as poor coverage, the fact is the network got huge ratings.  At this point, all one can hope is that someone takes note of the objections and better decisions are made next time.  

I'm kinda worried that you're more upset about this than its importance warrants.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think CBS would have handled it with a lot more tact, actually.  I'm not sure any station would have really been so brazen as to pull some of the stunts they did.  I don't think it's over reacting... it really makes us look bad as a country.  First we cut out their tributes, then we don't respect their closing ceremony and use as a platform it to shill some horrible show that'll be cancelled after 5 episodes?  But I'll shut up about it if it's annoying people.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The closing 'ceremony', it seems to me, is always more 'party' than 'pageant'. Except for the obligatory handing off of the flag and dousing of the torch. Everything else is just for fun. . . .and it was quintessential British. . . .though I appreciate that people who are not familiar with all things Brit, might have not been too impressed. But really, between the opening and the closing, they covered pretty much every thing that evokes the country.
> 
> Except Doctor Who. . .there should have been more Doctor Who! (Especially as "The Doctor Who Experience" has just opened in Cardiff!)


The closing ceremony was such fun to watch and understanding the coordination that it took to work that stadium the way they did was fantastic. And of course - I love British humor and the music was really my generation, so I enjoyed it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The closing 'ceremony', it seems to me, is always more 'party' than 'pageant'. Except for the obligatory handing off of the flag and dousing of the torch. Everything else is just for fun. . . .and it was quintessential British. . . .though I appreciate that people who are not familiar with all things Brit, might have not been too impressed. But really, between the opening and the closing, they covered pretty much every thing that evokes the country.
> 
> Except Doctor Who. . .there should have been more Doctor Who! (Especially as "The Doctor Who Experience" has just opened in Cardiff!)


Well, Matt Smith did get to carry the torch around Cardiff Bay, probably in reference to the Tenth Doctor lighting the Olympic flame (sort of) back in series 2.

As for the closing ceremony, there were some WTF moments (A giant translucent kraken on stage? Russell Brand singing "I am the walrus"?) but the music and the performers were really good. And the athletes were obviously enjoying themselves a lot more than they would have at a more traditionally staid ceremony.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well folks; it's back to normal.  Though, I enjoyed the Olympics; I will be glad to get back to a somewhat normal sleep pattern.  Always an adventure.  Highs; Lows...and in between.  The doping accusations the victories the new records and so much more.  See you for the Winter Games!!


----------

